# Please help with test results!



## JBrownfield (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello,
I need some help interpreting these blood test results. My doctor says its all normal but I have had symptoms of thyroid disease for over 2 years and they keep getting worse. Here are some of my symptoms:

fatigue
sluggish
difficulty concentrating, brain fog
weight gain
dry and itchy skin
always either too cold or too hot and sweating when others aren't
always have constipation or diarrhea...never normal bowels
irritability
insomnia
sleep apnea
migraines
heart palpitations
joint pain

Here are my lab results:
TSH 2.030
T4 Free Direct 1.03
TSI 56
Cortisol 15.0 (morning)

Please, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

JBrownfield said:


> Hello,
> I need some help interpreting these blood test results. My doctor says its all normal but I have had symptoms of thyroid disease for over 2 years and they keep getting worse. Here are some of my symptoms:
> 
> fatigue
> ...


Hi! Do you have the ranges from your lab? If so, please post them...it will present a much better picture. :hugs:


----------



## JBrownfield (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, here they are

TSH 2.030 range: 0.450-4.500

T4 Free direct 1.03 range: 0.82-1.77

TSI 56 range 0-139


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JBrownfield said:


> Hello,
> I need some help interpreting these blood test results. My doctor says its all normal but I have had symptoms of thyroid disease for over 2 years and they keep getting worse. Here are some of my symptoms:
> 
> fatigue
> ...


Hi there and welcome to the board. Sadly, w/o the ranges, I cannot tell much because different labs have different ranges.

However, the fact that you have TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) points to hyperthyroid.

You should not have even one little smidgeon of TSI and furthermore, the range is only to establish a baseline and to detect movement up or down. A lot of doctors don't seem cognizant of that fact.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

And your symptoms do sound erratically hyperthyroid. In addition, some symptoms can and do cross over and one example of that is weight gain while hyper. I and others gained a lot of weight while hyperthyroid.

It sounds like you need further tests such as FREE T3 (Triiodothyronine) and some of these listed below.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO{Thyroid Peroxidase Ab}, (antimicrosomal antibodies, http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

You absolutely do have something thyroid going on. TSI is indigenous to the thyroid and as I have stated and also have provided "credible" proof, the healthy person should have none, zero, zilch!

It also sounds like you need a better informed and more caring doctor. Any chance of going doctor shopping?

Welcome!


----------



## JBrownfield (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you! I was beginning to think I was nuts...I have a dr appointment with a new dr this week. will get the needed blood work and hopefully this dr will listen to me!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JBrownfield said:


> Yes, here they are
> 
> TSH 2.030 range: 0.450-4.500
> 
> ...


Thank you for the ranges.

Your Free T4 is way below the mid-range (1.28) of the range provided by your lab. That in and of it's self should prompt your doctor to run FREE T3 and know the reason why your FREE T4 is so low.

Because you do have TSI and in another post I explained that you should not have any, I suspect your FT4 is converting quickly to FT3.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm


----------

